# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Model acne gezocht

## majo1988

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zoek een model voor 21 februari voor mijn opleiding schoonheidsspecialiste allround. Dit is een examen om 13.00. De plaatsen voor de acne zijn rug, borst of gezicht.
Als iemand mij hier mee kan helpen ben ik daar erg dankbaar voor. 
Als je nog vragen heb dan vraag maar

Groetjes Marjolein

----------


## Petra717

Marjolijn, 

Misscchien is het handig om even te vermelden waar het zich plaats vind, hoe lang het duurt en wat je graag wilt gaan doen. Wat verwacht jij van jouw model? 

Laat je het ons even weten of het gelukt is? 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## majo1988

[QUOTE=majo1988;14029]Hallo allemaal,

Ik zoek een model voor 21 februari voor mijn opleiding schoonheidsspecialiste allround. Dit is een examen om 13.00 in almelo het duurt ongeveer een halve dag. Ik betaal de trein kaartjes en het model hoeft niks mee te nemen alleen zich zelf. De plaatsen voor de acne zijn rug, borst of gezicht.
Als iemand mij hier mee kan helpen ben ik daar erg dankbaar voor. 

Als je nog vragen heb dan vraag het alsjeblieft

Groetjes Marjolein

----------


## majo1988

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zoek een model voor 21 februari voor mijn opleiding schoonheidsspecialiste allround. Dit is een examen om 13.00 in almelo het duurt ongeveer een halve dag. Ik betaal de trein kaartjes en het model hoeft niks mee te nemen alleen zich zelf. De plaatsen voor de acne zijn rug, borst of gezicht.
Als iemand mij hier mee kan helpen ben ik daar erg dankbaar voor. 

Als je nog vragen heb dan vraag het alsjeblieft

Groetjes Marjolein

----------


## Levina

Hallo, ik hoorde dat je nog een model zoekt! Mijn dochter is 14 jaar en heeft vrij veel last van acné, in haar gezicht maar ook op haar borst. Ze is net begonnen met Vichy Normaderm. Wat houdt het in als ze model is bij jou? Ik heb het haar ook nog niet gevraagd dus weet niet of ze wil (Almelo is ook erg ver weg, we wonen in Langerak, klein dorpje bij Gorinchem). Vriendelijke groeten, Levina

----------

